# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Zgorzel miazgi zęba

## Nie zarejestrowany

A więc do rzeczy... 

Pewien czas temu, jakoś październiku jeden z moich zębów uległ uszkodzeniu, ukruszył się i bolał, więc poszedłem do dentysty. 
Niewiem czemu wtedy to zrobiłem, może dawno nie byłem i mój uraz do dentystów troche zmalał, w każdym razie poszedłem, stwierdził w 2 zębach coś tam miazgi zęba, rozwiercił oba wsadził lekarstwo i kazał wrócić za tydzień.Oczywiście po nabyciu świerzych doświadczeń nie wróciłem, zęby były w porządku.Po jakimś czasie (tydzień czy 2) wypadła mi jedna pląba , pobolało i przestało.Po dosyć długim okresie zaczeły pojawiać się bóle całej prawej połowy szczęki i górne i dolne zęby, był to swędzący ból ,bardzo irytujący nie dający się skupić, przechodziło gdy wypłukałem usta wodą utlenioną albo szczotkowałem, chociaż przy 2 metodzie nie zawsze. Teraz nie boli mnie cała szczęka, boli tylko ten drugi ząb z pląbą ,ale ten ból jest już bardzo nie znośny.

Wiem że powinienem iść do dentysty i jak mnie jeszcze mocniej zacznie boleć to pewnie komuś uda mnie się tam zaciągnąć, ponieważ panicznie sie go boje ;/ Chce mi sie dosłownie płakać gdy myśle o tym że np jutro mam iść do dentysty . 

Na innym forum dostałem odpowiedź:

"najprawdopodobniej masz torbiel stawową czyli wirusowe zakażenie zęba spowodowane krętkami, które są również odpowiedzialne za kiłę, bardzo łatwo się rozprzestrzeniają w organizmie i trudne jest ich usunięcie. Zależy od przebiegu choroby, jeśli wystąpią powikłania wirusy mogą rozprzestrzenić sie do niższych partii organizmu i zaatakować np serce, co mogłoby spowodować zawał i zejście. zalecałbym wizyte u stomatologa. a póki co możesz zrobić okład z tamponu namoczonego w kwasku cytrynowym i spirytusie salicylowym "

Czy to możliwe? jakoś nie chce mi się w to wierzyć, to nie było specjalistyczne forum...

----------


## Autor

Chciałem dodać że słyszałem coś o leczeniu zębów pod narkozą, wiem że prywatnie to możliwe ale nie stać mnie na to, ale za to słyszałem także że przy specjalnym pacjencie (jak ja panika na myśl o dentyście) możliwe jest refundowanie takich zabiegów.

a wy coś wiecie?

----------


## esteticdent

Witam
Czytajac Twoj post zastanawiam sie kto Ci odpowiedzial na innym portalu bo to dosc odwazna i dziwna odpowiedz... no ale nie nam to komentowac... Wedlug mojej wiedzy to co piszesz to jest klasyczny przypadek zapalenia okostnej... Poniewaz nie doprowadziles/as do konca leczenia kanalowego wytworzyl sie stan zapalny i stad sa te uciazliwe bole... z zeba z ktorego wypadl Ci fleczer to dobrze bo kanal sie udroznil i jest spokoj ale tam gdzie masz zatkany kanal to dalej bedzie bolalo... jedyna rada to postaraj sie wydlubac to co masz z tego zeba najlepiej jaks gruba igla, zeby udroznic kanal i udaj sie jak najszybciej do dentysty. Dostaniesz antybiotyk zapewne dalacin c i powinno sie wszystko ustatkowac zostanie dokonczone lecznie kanalowe i zeby beda ok. Jezeli nie udasz sie do dentysty to mozesz dostac ropien, spuchniesz i sprawa sie skomplikuje bo nie bedzie juz taka latwa do usuniecia moze sie zakonczyc zabiegiem chirurgicznym...
Pozdrawiam i zycze powrotu do zdrowia

----------


## esteticdent

A co do Twojego drugiego postu to proponuje poszukac gabinetu ktory stosuje sedację wziewną, głęboką lub narkozę, czyli znieczulenie ogólne. Sedacja wziewna nazywana jest również sedacją podtlenkiem azotu, który jest niczym innym jak gazem rozweselającym. Metoda ta wprowadza pacjenta w stan przyjemnego odprężenia, euforii, a nawet oszołomienia i zupełnego oddzielenia się od rzeczywistości. Podczas sedacji wziewnej pacjent nie śpi i jest świadomy pomimo, że jest wprowadzony w stan głębokiego rozluźnienia. Należy tu obalić mity odnośnie efektów znieczulających – otóż dzięki zastosowaniu sedacji wziewnej można opracowywać jedynie niewielkie ubytki. Z kolei do tych większych, oraz innych zabiegów stomatologicznych konieczne jest zastosowanie znieczulenia nasiękowego. Moze to cos Ci pomoze. Daj znac gdzie mieszkasz to doradzimy Ci jakiegos dobrego stomatologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieki za odpowiedź, troche mnie uspokoiłeś, mieszkam w Gdyni.

----------


## esteticdent

niestety w Gdyni nie znam nikogo kogo moglbym smialo polecic ale udaj sie najszybciej jak mozesz do swojego stomatologa dokoncz leczenie i nie bedziesz sie meczyl szkoda cierpienia stomatolog nie jest taki zly  :Smile:

----------

